# climber in SE Virginia



## rb_in_va (Apr 18, 2004)

I saw an ad in the help wanted section of the paper for a climber at $28/hr. That is a lot better than the last ad I saw for $25/hr. Anyone interested PM for details and I will look it up again.


----------



## rb_in_va (Apr 18, 2004)

The cost of living isn't nearly as high here as in the DC area. Plus the people are nicer (most anyway)! Or maybe they are in less of a hurry. Anyway, I just posted the info for other people to see, it's not like I'm hiring the climber or anything.


----------



## Dadatwins (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RockyJSquirrel _
> *Yeah, but $28 in VA isn't nearly as much as $25 in Florida. The area around DC has the highest cost of living in the continental US. *



Northern area of VA is one of the highest COL in the east. Prices drop on the way toward Richmond and start to really bottom out as you get near North Carolina. Works the same going from Eastern shore heading West into Mts. $28.00 per hour in SE VA might not be bad. Davey and Bartlett in Richmond advertise around $25 - 30 per hour for top climbers.


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 19, 2004)

That beats the heck out of $12-15/hr. for experienced climbers here in Southern Oregon.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jacob J. _
> *That beats the heck out of $12-15/hr. for experienced climbers here in Southern Oregon. *



Thats what it is down here.

Thats why I'm an outlaw.


----------



## rb_in_va (Apr 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jacob J. _
> *That beats the heck out of $12-15/hr. for experienced climbers here in Southern Oregon. *



Jacob,

So, I'll see you soon, right?


----------



## arboromega (Apr 21, 2004)

i saw that 28$ add in the paper today here in se Virginia. wonder what knind of bebfits you make with that. i dont make that much,but if you converted my benefits into cash pr hour i think i would come close.


----------



## rb_in_va (Apr 22, 2004)

Yeah, me too. And since I'm not an experienced climber, I guess I'm stuck at the desk for now


----------

